# Missing Snow Bengal Cross Clacton-on-sea Essex



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

My cat Benny has been missing since yesterday morning. It is most unlike him not to come home so I am fearing the worst. 

He is a 2/3 year old snow bengal cross and looks like a cream tabby with a few spotted markings. He has blue eyes and was wearing a bright yellow collar with ID tag. He is microchipped and neutered. He went missing from the Gt Clacton area. He needs a specific diet due to tummy issues so we are worried someone might have taken him!

Please let me know if he is seen anywhere as we are desperate to get him home. There is a reward available.


----------

